# Lets see your '12 hunting rigs..



## G5guy23

everyone should have there bows for the upcoming year,so lets see them..plus this sight has been dead lately......

here are mine bowtech insanity and bone collector element..


----------



## Chadx1981

Looks nice. Do you get a new bow every year?


----------



## PineThirty

Very nice job on the dead eye. I love the way lost camo looks. Looks better on other bow brands haha. Ill get some pictures up of my blacked out 2012 Obsession Lethal Force up as soon as I get It back.


----------



## stringmusic

Same thing I been shootin' since 06.

Switchback XT

Maybe getting a new bow this summer though.


----------



## lungbuster123

2011 EVO...


----------



## lungbuster123

Nobody else bowhunting this year?


----------



## pasinthrough

Here's my '12 Lethal Force, all blacked out.  Set at 66# & shooting 293 with 74 ft. lb. of energy.  I think we're going to get along just fine.


----------



## tnbrute

2012 Bowtech Insanity CPX.


----------



## countryboy27012

2011 Diamond Dead Eye

65lb. 290fps. 1 pin out to 40 yards and quiet as a mouse.


----------



## Kris87

Maxxis 31...clean, simple, killing machine.  Hoping to add more notches on her ole belt again this year.


----------



## T.P.

Here's mine for 2012.

I call her "Speedy". Smokin a 650 grain arrow at 165fps!
I've pimped her out since this picture, she now sports two fluffy string silencers.


----------



## hound dog

2012 Obsession Sniper XS

This bow is smooth, quit and fast. We will draw some blood with her.


----------



## ronmac13

That's a beautiful bow



T.P. said:


> Here's mine for 2012.
> 
> I call her "Speedy". Smokin a 650 grain arrow at 165fps!
> I've pimped her out since this picture, she now sports two fluffy string silencers.


----------



## bluemarlin

Switchback XT, Proline strings, Hogg It Hunter, B Stinger, QAD Pro.


----------



## BowChilling

2012 Hoyt Element... She's a keeper!


----------



## Big Doe Down

2011 Carbon Element


----------



## BigCountry19

2011 Z7 Mag


----------



## Big Doe Down

southernyotekiller said:


> Very nice job on the dead eye. I love the way lost camo looks. Looks better on other bow brands haha. Ill get some pictures up of my blacked out 2012 Obsession Lethal Force up as soon as I get It back.



Dang man! Another new bow? What made you decide to get rid of the Bowtech?


----------



## HAWGDADDYY

BowChilling said:


> 2012 Hoyt Element... She's a keeper!


What kind of stabilizer are you using? JW


----------



## PineThirty

I came across a deal on a Lethal Force that was to good to pass up!



Big Doe Down said:


> Dang man! Another new bow? What made you decide to get rid of the Bowtech?


----------



## BowChilling

HAWGDADDYY said:


> What kind of stabilizer are you using? JW



It's a Hoyt Pro Series Carbon stabilizer.


----------



## HAWGDADDYY

That wouldnt look to good on my pse. lol! im putting everything red and black!


----------



## HAWGDADDYY

and is that a revolution rest??


----------



## HAWGDADDYY

Hound Dog.. is that stabilizer w/ the harmonic dampeners worth it.. does it make the bow quiet?


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Lets see your bow HAWGDADDY? Will post pic's of my bow when it gets back from the shop. They have had it going on 3 weeks now just for new string an cables. Guess i should not have ordered red/black strings for my bow tech.


----------



## HAWGDADDYY

Here is my bow .. im getting alot of new things on it.. a new rest, sight, stabilizer, Sling,  and cross cable silencers. Here is it as of now..


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

The Pic aint showing up?


----------



## HAWGDADDYY

it does on mine..


----------



## hound dog

HAWGDADDYY said:


> Hound Dog.. is that stabilizer w/ the harmonic dampeners worth it.. does it make the bow quiet?



Yep and gives some good front weight.


----------



## hound dog

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> The Pic aint showing up?





HAWGDADDYY said:


> it does on mine..



Not mine


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

hound dog said:


> Yep and gives some good front weight.



Whats the name of it if you don't mine me asking? I'm kind of thinking about getting a new one but ain't really sure.


----------



## hound dog

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Whats the name of it if you don't mine me asking? I'm kind of thinking about getting a new one but ain't really sure.



Axion Silencer Stabilizer 6"


----------



## T.P.

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> The Pic aint showing up?





hound dog said:


> Not mine



I see it.




I'm just kiddin, I don't see it either...


----------



## HAWGDADDYY

sorry guys.. ill fix it tomorrow. I can't do it from my phone


----------



## K80

TP wins...


----------



## stringmusic

T.P. said:


> Here's mine for 2012.
> 
> I call her "Speedy". Smokin a 650 grain arrow at 165fps!
> I've pimped her out since this picture, she now sports two fluffy string silencers.



All your friends and people that see you in the woods are gonna think you are soooo cool with those silencers. 


You gonna be usin' those expandables NCHillbilly is workin' on?


----------



## T.P.

stringmusic said:


> You gonna be usin' those expandables NCHillbilly is workin' on?



Got me a half-dozen ordered! They's wicked!


----------



## BowanaLee

My secret weapon arrived today but I ain't quite ready to unveil her. Shes a killa !


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Just got my baby back today! She is a 09 Bow Tech Sniper! Had some new red/black strings put on her an man she shoots real sweet now. Seems like she picked up a lot of speed with these new strings.


----------



## PineThirty

Hmmmm? Hey Lee, Is It 33" or 35" ATA?

On a side note my Lethal Force went out today. Will be In the woods very very soon.



bowanna said:


> My secret weapon arrived today but I ain't quite ready to unveil her. Shes a killa !


----------



## pasinthrough

southernyotekiller said:


> Hmmmm? Hey Lee, Is It 33" or 35" ATA?
> 
> On a side note my Lethal Force went out today. Will be In the woods very very soon.


 

My guess is Lee, you and I will share something in common this season!


----------



## lungbuster123

pasinthrough said:


> My guess is Lee, you and I will share something in common this season!



So the old man needs all the speed he can get huh?


----------



## pasinthrough

I think all of his pins are going to get closer than they ever have in the past.


----------



## PineThirty

I hope that happens with my rig to!



pasinthrough said:


> I think all of his pins are going to get closer than they ever have in the past.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

2012 Hoyt Vector 32, Ripcord rest, Tru-Glo sights, still waiting for my custom strings and arrow wraps to come in!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

2012 Heli-m lost camo 30in 70lbs. 
My wifes pink 2012 Jewel lost camp 25in 50lbs
Both have Ultra rest HD, T5 quivers and Axion sight. (Mine has a five pin and hers has a four pin) I also have a Axion stabilizer.


----------



## BowanaLee

southernyotekiller said:


> Hmmmm? Hey Lee, Is It 33" or 35 ATA


The 35" Addiction blacked out, and shes smoking !  >>-->



pasinthrough said:


> My guess is Lee, you and I will share something in common this season!



Cool !


----------



## South Man

2012 Athens Recluse HGO Edition R120


----------



## 2wheelfoster

Here are mine. Big Jim Buffalo Bow 53#'s @ 28"s with Arrow Dynamic Hammerheads tipped with Steel Force Hellfire's.

My 2nd bow is a Doug Bell Hickory bow that's 53# @ 28"s shooting 3Rivers Wood arrows with ACE 145 gr. 2 blade broad heads.


----------



## PineThirty

Im ready to see some pictures!



bowanna said:


> The 35" Addiction blacked out, and shes smoking !  >>-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool !


----------



## captainhook

2012 Carbon Element RKT Blackout






With E3 quiver and Axis


----------



## ronmac13

2012 pse bowmadness 3g
70 @ 28
60X custom 452X
victory vforce 350
g5 t3 broadheads(may switch)
qad rest
truglo range rover sight
apex nano quiver
coachbernie(from archery talk) stab


----------



## meandmydog

*Here is my killa*

Z7 Extreme


----------



## PineThirty

Here we go! Finally! 

2012 Obsession Lethal Force 29/70
HHA DS-5519
QAD HD
10" B-Stinger Stabilizer
Gold Tip Kinetic Hunters
100 grain Rage 2 Blade
Strict 9 Custom Strings


----------



## Dyrewulf

Bowtech Specialist
Carbon Express Blue Streak Maxima 350's
Grim Reaper 100gr
Octane quiver and stabilizer


----------



## HEADHUNTER11

Going with the admiral this year


----------



## Gamikatsu

DANG... lungbuster.  i like your setup!  especially the string colors.


----------



## jdrawdy

2012 Bowtech Assasain


----------



## copecowboy84

Bowtech Guardian, Easton ST Epic arrows, g5 Tekan bh, truglow 4 pin sight and stab, QAD HD rest. Aint the newest or fastest but she is quiet and true.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

HEADHUNTER11 said:


> Going with the admiral this year



Don't you mean this month??


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

Some nice bows. I miss my Admiral now.lol


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

Heres mine.....it ain't much, but its a NBK


----------



## robert carter

Mohawk longbow. 64" long and 47@27. One sweet stick. Will be using high tech arrows...gold tips with Simmons Tiger sharks on the end. Hope ya`ll have a great season.RC


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*taaadaaa*

Here are a pair of killers. My Parker Python and Gail Force.


----------



## BeanTrain

Bear Carnage 28.5in 70#
HHA, QAD, Fuse Axium, Trophy Ridge Arrow Cage


----------



## jerry russell

An oldie but a good one. Black Widow SAIII (97 model) about 54# and topped of with custom chundoo wood shafts made by GON member "Sawtooth".


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2

darton 3800(killing machine)X weave arrows,ramcat broadheads,sony hvr-z5u to document it all!!


----------



## solocam678

*07 drenalin*

07 drenalin


----------



## ronmac13

2011 pse axe 6 skull camo(traded the bowmadness)
60 @ 28
blue and black twisted archer strings
victory vforce 350
g5 t3/rage broadheads
qad ld rest
truglo range rover sight
apex nano quiver
coachbernie stab


----------



## 270bowman

Here she is.  

Bowtech Assassin Black Ops
66 lbs@26.5" for 298 fps
Carbon Express Maxima
QAD HDX
Rage 3/Slick Trick


----------



## Switchbackxt08

Mathews Switchbackxt
70lb draw at 28 inches
shootin carbon express maxima blue streak selects tipped with a grim reaper whitetail special


----------



## HawgWild23

new 2011 Hoyt Rampage XT I got at the end of last season.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11

2011 PSE vendetta xs


----------



## Big Country

My sons new Z7 Extreme Tactical. Goin with all orange accents next year. He better put it to good use!


----------



## Jellyhead11

Bowtech Destroyer 350


----------



## Kris87

Backup Bow is done, it looks better than #1.


----------



## stick_slinger

Kris87 said:


> Backup Bow is done, it looks better than #1.



Them are some good lookin threads man who done em for ya?

CJ


----------



## Kris87

stick_slinger said:


> Them are some good lookin threads man who done em for ya?
> 
> CJ



JBK.  They are a touch faster than the stock Fuse strings too.  I've been very pleased with them so far.  Broke in in about 10 shots.  My pencil marks on the cams haven't changed any, and I've probably got 500 shots on them so far.


----------



## stick_slinger

Kris87 said:


> JBK.  They are a touch faster than the stock Fuse strings too.  I've been very pleased with them so far.  Broke in in about 10 shots.  My pencil marks on the cams haven't changed any, and I've probably got 500 shots on them so far.



Nice man, glad you like em.. Im gonna stick with the stock strings this year on my Heli-m and thinkin about Strict 9s for a replacement.

CJ


----------



## PineThirty

You will enjoy them! Shane makes a killer set of strings, the best I have used!



stick_slinger said:


> Nice man, glad you like em.. Im gonna stick with the stock strings this year on my Heli-m and thinkin about Strict 9s for a replacement.
> 
> CJ


----------



## stick_slinger

southernyotekiller said:


> You will enjoy them! Shane makes a killer set of strings, the best I have used!



Yeah I see that you and your brother have nothin but good to say about em.. You get the Invasion yet?

CJ


----------



## stick_slinger

Mathews Heli-m
66lbs @ 27.5" shooting 297 FPS
HHA Single pin slider
QAD Rest
Axion Triad 6"
Homemade Wrist Sling
CX Blue Streaks 250s
100gr Ramcats
Soon to have Insane Archery Camera Mount












CJ


----------



## PineThirty

Actually shes going to Shane before I get It. It should be on Its way to him Mon. or Tues. Im very much looking forward to getting another Bowtech In my hands. 



stick_slinger said:


> Yeah I see that you and your brother have nothin but good to say about em.. You get the Invasion yet?
> 
> CJ


----------



## stick_slinger

southernyotekiller said:


> Actually shes going to Shane before I get It. It should be on Its way to him Mon. or Tues. Im very much looking forward to getting another Bowtech In my hands.



Oh yeah man Bowtech makes some nice bows, i shot the Destroyer awhile back. But that was when i was biased to Hoyt, you see what Im shootin now though lol.. Got my old phone replaced and can post pics now so your brother dont have to do it anymore hahaha.

CJ


----------



## polkmarine

Mathews DXT 26 inch draw, 70lbs  
G5 OPTIX 3 fixed 1 floating
Nap apache drop away rest 
Carbon express blue streak selects 
100 gr rage chisel tip 2 blade


----------



## blazer21

stick_slinger said:


> Nice man, glad you like em.. Im gonna stick with the stock strings this year on my Heli-m and thinkin about Strict 9s for a replacement.
> 
> CJ



Strict 9 makes an awesome string, great people to deal with!!


----------



## 1gr8bldr

T.P. said:


> Here's mine for 2012.
> 
> I call her "Speedy". Smokin a 650 grain arrow at 165fps!
> I've pimped her out since this picture, she now sports two fluffy string silencers.


Dang, TP, that is smoking for a recurve. What lbage and draw are you shooting. I fell in love with a friends Black widow many years ago.


----------



## GASeminole

Iceman FLX


----------



## 1bohunter




----------



## stick_slinger

^ Nice man, how you likin that quiver? Thinkin about possibly pickin one up for my Heli-m

CJ


----------



## 1bohunter

Definitely the best quiver I've ever owned, ,, I shoot a couple of different broadheads and never had a problem with blades cutting the foam are opening in the quiver such as RAGE, I don't shoot with the quiver on so it comes off quick and quiet,,also it sets real close to the riser,,,


----------



## lungbuster123

D350


----------



## pop pop jones

*she's mine*

My first bow, and we're still learning how each other react. 

She's 5yrs old but I got her new limbs. She's smoking now.


----------



## BAMABUCK

*the simple life here as well*

50# Bear Takedown Hunter


----------



## trackmaster

2011 bowtech assassin, need I say more


----------



## savage11006

09 kronik
cobra boomslang
ripcord code red
string tamer string stop
limbsaver stabilizer
meta peep
new octane strings


----------



## Dallen92

*Strother*

One of a kind 2010 Strother Infinity with Next Vista riser and black limbs.  I have owned all types of bow in the last year from D340 to Z7 but this is by far the best shooting bow I have owned lately. Cant wait for the season to open.


----------



## WMA hunter0531

I have a alpha burner and a assassin ready to go, but I have no idea how to post pics on here. Apparently this forum does not use tap talk and all I use is a I phone.


----------



## deerbuster

Had to put my 2006 Bowtech Old Glory down this year because she was getting too small for me. So I picked up the 2012 Hoyt Vector Turbo, should be here in a day or two then it's time to get to work!


----------



## Jsthunting

Athens Ibex and Its Awesome! Recently added Tight Spot Quiver too.


----------



## Addicted

Here's mine. I bought it in '02 for 3D. I had to quit competition shooting so I removed my 28" stabilizer, adjustable sights and pumped up the speed.
Mathews LX with black 70lb limbs, Extreme sight with 4 power lense, Superstar rest, Shrewd competition grip, "Superpeep" competiton interchangable peepsight,  stabilizer? (cant remember), blue LED pin light.
Its old but still a fine shooting settup.
Still shooting some old Goldtip 3D arrows from back in the day. I was on their shooting staff so I got tons of them very cheap(or free) 
I'm shooting Wasp 75grain broadheads(not pictured)

Good Luck guys


----------



## northganoodling25

Blacked out monster with dem ol reds on her...call it the mobster


----------



## Illinoisbound

2012 Alpine F1 Blacked Out
Truball Armortech HD Sight
Revolution Rest


----------



## nhancedsvt

Going old school this year and hunting with my dad's old bow. 

PSE Polaris Express 80#. Aluminum arrows and BIG fixed blade broadheads!


----------



## Duke336

2012 pse Evo SD


----------



## DaddyPaul

Bear Super Kodiak, 50 @ 28, EFA Chief quiver, GT 35/55's tipped with 175 grain VPA heads.


----------



## jnorton

Here's my '08 Reflex Big Horn. It's got an Octane Quiver, TruGlo sight, and a Whisker Biscuit. I shot Beaman ICS 340s with 100gr. Thunderheads.


----------



## RLocke01

Here's mine..
2009 PSE BowMadness XS
71 @ 29"
Spot Hogg Real Deal
QAD LD
Octane quiver and stab
H&M Custom Bowstrings red/white & black


----------



## devolve

58", 53lb at my draw grizzly 
260 grain rw single bevel grizzlys
29.5" beamen mfx 500's


----------



## moyehow

*diamond atomic*

My little girl will be armed and ready with her new bow.  I will be shooting with the video camera (Canon xha1s).  We will have to get one in close (10-15 yards).  Say a little prayer for us.  She is pumped and has practiced hard.  



Conversation: ME- What are you aiming at?  
HER- I was aiming at his head.
ME- Sure you were. 
HER- You want me to do it again?
ME- You can't do it again.
_She shoots_
HER- I told you.
ME- OK show-off, now shoot it where you suppose to shoot it.


----------



## Ruger Theory

TTT

Finally got some pics of my bow this weekend when taking some shots for a photo contest. 
2011 Bear Assault


----------



## LabHunter2

*2012 pse evo 7*

2012 PSE Evo 7 with Black Skull Camo. Axcell armourtech 7pin sight, Ripcord red drop away rest, 7" octane piston stabilizer and 5 arrow quiver, Cobra release, Beman Speed Arrows, 100 Rage 2 blades and wrapped all up in a skb case.


----------

